# Laburnum, ok for turning?



## gasmansteve (8 Jun 2008)

Hi all
I`ve just been given a nice piece of Laburnum which has been in a neighbours garage about 10 years and appears dry as a bone. Its about 5ft long by about 9" diameter are there any precautions I should take when cutting up the log and also when turning it as I gather Laburnum can be very dodgy stuff?.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

Lucky *** it's beautiful wood with a gorgeous colouring.

Don't use it for anything to do with food and be particularly careful of the heart wood. It's gorgeous stuff but it is poisonous if ingested so take care. Well worth the trouble and probably no worse than a lot of other thngs like Iroko and the Rosewoods. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

Some people just suck. :mrgreen: 

Beautiful wood to turn, just be cautious with micro cracks that can occur, not as bad as Yew though.

If at all possible hold blanks in compression mode so that they can't fly apart.

Use thin CA glue if any significant ones appear whilst turning.

Do not heat the wood whilst sanding as surface will develope micro cracking which spoils the finished appearance.


----------



## Scrums (9 Jun 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't bother......it's horrible, nasty Greeny Yellow, tight grained......as you're only N.Yorks, I'm not far away - you could dump it on me and I'd get rid of it for you :lol: 

Chris.

PS: ....result of what Chas refers to as micro cracks: ( at 2500 rpm !)


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jun 2008)

That looks very familiar Chris, I think I've got a bowl like that somewhere  

Pete


----------



## gasmansteve (9 Jun 2008)

Ouch!!
Hope that didnt hurt Chris, the flesh I mean not the feelings :wink: 
Steve


----------

